# windrow clumping



## Marc (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a new Macdon 205 swather, swathing alfalfa we are getting clumps in the windrow. This causes the hay not to dry down evenly. We have tried a lot of solutions but haven't been able to clean it up. Has anyone been able to clear up this problem on a Macdon 205?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Marc said:


> I have a new Macdon 205 swather, swathing alfalfa we are getting clumps in the windrow. This causes the hay not to dry down evenly. We have tried a lot of solutions but haven't been able to clean it up. Has anyone been able to clear up this problem on a Macdon 205?


Is that a disc swather? I don't think many on haytalk run Macdons. If it is a disc head it sounds like the conditioners aren't pulling it through evenly or something? I don't know what to tell you to do about it though. You've probably already tried loosening the conditioners or tightening them. I know our neighbor had a Macdon and he only kept it for half a season. I wonder if he had the same thing with his alfalfa?


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

I know my neighbor has experimented with lots of things to try to get a better windrow. It all has to do with how the hay feeds from the discs to the conditioner. He's running Hesston turtles on one of his. MacDons will cut really heavy hay but struggle in lighter crops.

Maybe try removing the accelerator wedges off and see if that helps


----------



## 3string (Sep 8, 2014)

Haystax is right on it not cutting light hay to well. I run a M200. May try a faster cutting speed. Not sure if you can adjust the disc rpm with out sacrificing engine rpms. How's your deflector shields set? Keep tinkering with different things it'll get better. In lighters crops I lift my doors up on my header seems to help. Good luck.


----------



## 3string (Sep 8, 2014)

I thought the 205 was s pull type. You've got the new self propelled. If it's a rotary header adjust the disc rpms with your ground speed up or down depending on the crop. If you have the new r85 header I believe they put a auger in it. I don't know much about them. Mine makes as pretty a windrow as any Heston and it doesn't rope the hay so tight as the new razor bar headers do.


----------



## 3string (Sep 8, 2014)

Also check the timing on the conditioner rolls.


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2015)

This is a Macdon 205 it is a self-propelled swather, with a new rotary head that does have an auger in the bottom. I have the deflector shields set to throw the widest windrow I can and still get my raking tractor between the windrows without running over the crop. We were swathing 3rd cutting, not heavy but far from light hay. We have tighten the crimpers down to where it started to chew the hay, then backed them off a little. We are braking the stems about every 5 inches. I am really trying to get a faster dry down, so I hate to open the crimper to far. Our ground speed is 6.5 to 7 mph. We did change the knives to the 14 degree from the 7 degree but it didn't seem to help. I do appreciate all of your comments, they are helpful. It seems the Macdon people would have had this problem before and would know how to fix it.

THANK YOUALL MARC


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

I have zero experience with MacDon, but a lot of time with other rotaries.

I would start by increasing your ground speed if your ground is smooth enough. My Hesston 9635 will cut 3ton alfalfa @ 11mph (2ton @ 14mph) and 7ton oats at about 7mph. It is important for the crop flow on rotaries to keep the header full all the time.

If that don't work, I'd play with disc RPM first, maybe header tilt, then maybe try tightening up your swath just a little.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

" throw the widest windrow I can and still get my raking tractor between the windrows without running over the crop. "

I have heard that it does not hurt to run on the down hay. I gave it a try and they are correct, at least here it does not hurt the crop much if any.

I mow with a disk mower with the swath board removed. OR a NH disk mower conditioner modified to cover 80% plus of the ground with down hay.

May be a Here Thing but it is true HERE.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

hay wilson in TX said:


> " throw the widest windrow I can and still get my raking tractor between the windrows without running over the crop. "
> 
> I have heard that it does not hurt to run on the down hay. I gave it a try and they are correct, at least here it does not hurt the crop much if any.
> 
> ...


It's true that if you are raking at proper moisture content (about 30%) running over some hay won't hurt it. But if for some reason you have to rake too dry (a common occurrence on 1st & 2nd cuts here, or if your trying to beat a rainstorm) you will tear it it up BAD.

Also, I find that the hay that does get run over gets packed into the stubble, making it difficult for the rakes to pick up without picking up a bunch of dirt at the same time.


----------



## 3string (Sep 8, 2014)

Marc said:


> This is a Macdon 205 it is a self-propelled swather, with a new rotary head that does have an auger in the bottom. I have the deflector shields set to throw the widest windrow I can and still get my raking tractor between the windrows without running over the crop. We were swathing 3rd cutting, not heavy but far from light hay. We have tighten the crimpers down to where it started to chew the hay, then backed them off a little. We are braking the stems about every 5 inches. I am really trying to get a faster dry down, so I hate to open the crimper to far. Our ground speed is 6.5 to 7 mph. We did change the knives to the 14 degree from the 7 degree but it didn't seem to help. I do appreciate all of your comments, they are helpful. It seems the Macdon people would have had this problem before and would know how to fix it.
> 
> THANK YOUALL MARC


It's to bad they put the auger in the new headers. I have no problem with my R80 header. Do you have lifters on all your disc? I remember it took sometime to get mine windrows the way I wanted them. But I have not been around the new headers. I hope you get it figured out. I sure wouldn't trade my m200 for anything else I've seen. It defiantly cuts cleaner than any rotary around here.


----------

